# News



## Treetom (Nov 6, 2010)

News at Tom's Tree Service. http://treetom.net/news/


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 6, 2010)

I liked the crane. The chaps that looked like blue jeans were neat too. And the invisible ear and eye protection. All that stuff and no protection for the guys. At least you could fake it for the video.....

Mike


----------



## Treetom (Nov 7, 2010)

*No ppe?*

Mike. No crane in video. No PPE in the parts where the wood is being loaded: Those clips are from after the tree was down. What are those things on the ground man's helmet at 26, 33 and2:32, Mickey Mouse ears?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, my fault, I looked at the dead maple removal you posted but it was like the easiest removal ever. All you did was cut and toss onto the lawn. At least you could have put down a little plywood to keep the lawn damage down and the cleanup easier. I didn't think it was worthy of a news article. 

So I looked at the crane work. The crane stuff looked good. But admittedly I don't use a crane much. But your guys on the ground had no ppe unless they had earplugs in which I didn't see either. 

Sorry to be harsh, just what I saw. Don't mean to be a arbor snob.

Mike


----------



## Treetom (Nov 8, 2010)

*plywood*

Mike, their was plywood on the ground. As far as damage to the ground, there was none. I should have included a clip of the end product, after the stump was ground out. Thanks for your comments.


----------

